

Google's Eric Schmidt slams Apple iPhone lawsuits - ForrestN
http://www.perthnow.com.au/lifestyle/technology/googles-eric-schmidt-slams-apple-iphone-lawsuits/story-fn5tidkq-1226097748896

======
